# New to muskie



## scarecrow (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm in Northern Idaho and want to try my hand at muskie. I don't know how to go after them. Can you troll? If so what do you use? How dose the weather affect them as far as heat and cold? I know they are in the lakes around here, but don't know anyone who fishes for them. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome to Muskie fishing. I started 4 years ago and love it. I'd search for a lake that has a good population to start. You can troll , (Grandma's, Jakes, Depth Raiders ) are all baits I use to troll. I like to cast because you get to see the fish follow your lure to the boat (The infamous muskie follow). Many days are measured by how many fish you see, not how many you catch. When you do catch one, it is a thrill and very addicting. I'd buy a good rod and reel and a few baits and learn to fish them. (bucktails, spinnerbait, suick, topwater of some type). There are tons of baits out there and you can spend a fortune on them, start with a few baits and a big net, the right tools to release a fish if you catch one and good luck! It might be worth the money to subscribe to Musky Hunter magazine. Great way to learn things.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats what I needed to know. I guy from work was telling me about the tiger muskie we have in the lakes up this way. But he didn't remember what his friend was using when he went out fishing with him. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## tonym (Oct 18, 2006)

Scarecrow. 
I'm also from North Idaho and fish for tiger musky in Hauser lake. You just use the same baits on the tigers as you would pike. I know the state planted tigers in Hauser back in the early 90s and rumor has it they've planted them in blue lake(one of the chain lakes) also. I've talked to a couple people that claim they have caught them in Twin Lakes, but I don't know how they would have gotten in there since they're a sterile hybrid and don't spawn and I haven't heard any reports of the state planting them in there. As far as I know we don't have Muskie in this state yet, but I hope that changes. Of course we didn't have walleye in the north part of the state either until a few years ago and now they're in Pend Oreille.
Good luck on the fishing. :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

muskie fishing is the best. you will need $$$$$$.


----------

